# Cleaning stained aluminum?



## MonroeTaco (Oct 26, 2010)

I just started a new job today, and the first project they have me doing is trying to remove some stains from about 40 aluminum panels, front and back. They sat outside with  brown paper sandwiched between each piece of aluminum for several months, and now the paper has rotted and stained the metal. The guys before me tried all kinds of solvents, compounds, etc. to avail. It took me all day today "buffing" the stains out with compound and a orbital polisher, and I only got 1 17"x 36"panel done. Any suggestions other than elbow grease? Thanks guys.


----------



## sparky (Oct 26, 2010)

coil cleaner from a hvac supply house,it is a mild acid


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mag aluminum wheel acid. Spray it on there and it should 'foam' up. Rinse with water. Go to any professional auto detail shop and they should have a 5 gallon bucket of it. The stuff you buy in the parts store is diluted already. The stuff the detail guy has is not.....and is a bit more potent.


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe this???

http://www.jjvsbest.com/


----------



## game dog (Oct 26, 2010)

baking soda may work.


----------



## Pat Tria (Oct 27, 2010)

Aluminum is a true amphoteric metal, that is it likes a neutral pH.
You can clean it most effectively with a mild organic acid. I would suggest you use a product called Bar Keeper which is found with the scouring powders in the grocery store. Bar keeper contains oxylic acid and had mild abrasives. It's an excellent product for cleaning Revere ware pots and pans. This is the line that contains copper bottoms. It should do a great job with aluminum. Apply the powder with some water to make a moist paste and keep wet. Continue to add fresh material as yo buff. This is a very mild acid and you should not need gloves but protect your eyes when using an orbital polisher. Clean with a dry cloth when buffing is complete. Hope this helps. Bar Keeper is a pretty inexpensive product.


----------



## biker13 (Oct 27, 2010)

Vinegar will acid etch aluminum how good it will clean I have no idea.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried the vinegar today. Didn't seem to touch the stains. My supervisor is ordering some acid coil cleaner, and I'll pick up some Bar Keepers Friend and give that a shot. Tried a angle grinder with a flap disc today, that was a little too much.


----------



## GeorgeWBush (Oct 28, 2010)

Alumabrite is what you need to use.  It is available at NAPA.  You can also use MEK (methylethylkeytone).  I would try the alumabrite first.  Works really well.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 28, 2010)

GeorgeWBush said:


> Alumabrite is what you need to use.  It is available at NAPA.  You can also use MEK (methylethylkeytone).  I would try the alumabrite first.  Works really well.



That's the best thing out there .


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 30, 2010)

we use mek on a dail basis at work with aluminum and steel and it will not do much for the stains and it causes a lot of bad health problems.Be sure to use gloves and wear a respirator with it.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I've tried everything that has been suggested, and nothing really worked. I wound up trying some lemon oil (stainless steel polish) and a scotchbrite pad and it worked a little. So I then put some 120 grit sandpaper on a 6" air sander and "wet" sanded with the lemon oil. It got the stains out, or at least camoflaged them. I hope to bossman is okay with the brushed aluminum look. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you beadblast?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 1, 2010)

My Son-in-law used Barkeepers Friend on his pontoon boat
this summer...He sprinkled it on a wet green Scotch brite pad
and just rubbed it in sections....Took a couple of hours but looked 
like new....


----------

